# Bucket Head Bee Vac?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I've made several of these, they work like a charm. Thanks again Rick!

https://plus.google.com/111863660513010434468/posts/5C1dNwCPjLQ


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

I made a bucket bee vac with a bucket head from Lowes. Instead of a damper I wired in a light dimmer switch to adjust the power to the motor to provide the suction I need. Also I took a lid and cut a big hole in the lid and covered it with wire. Now when I'm done sucking up bees I just remove the bucket head and put the screen lid on to transport the bees. It's simple and works great. Hope this helps.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I would think if you are running you VAC on reduce voltage with dimmer switch unless the motor is RFD It will burn up your motor----
I would install windows with screens and some way to adjust the VAC -on the buckets -like a piece of adjustable plastic to cover screen hole -close or open them


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

The best in the industry: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Owens-Bee-Vac/productinfo/318/


----------



## postman (Jun 2, 2013)

You may want to conduct an experiment on your completed BEE-VAC. Buy a can of peas. Drain the water and pour them out on a paper towel. Once there is no residual water then vacumn the peas and see how they fair.

Now while we have a skeleton bees have an exoskeleton. We have a diaphram bees do not.

I think you will find you need to apply some engineering theory. Namely a vacumn reservoir combined with a vacumn manifold incorporating a vacumn pressure relief valve.

...just a suggestion.


----------



## alivewithchrist (Oct 27, 2009)

Made my bee vac like the Robos bushkill bee vac, works flawlessly really easy to make and works like a charm. Check his you tube videos.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I did a cut out a while back and when I went to use my home made bee vac, it would not work. So I use the shop vac. I figured I had to clean up and get the job done.
When I got home I took the vac out to the yard and opened an empty Nuc. I filled the box with live and seemingly unharmed bees. I gave them a week and checked and found a healthy hive, including eggs. BTW the filter on the vac was dirty, this may account for poorer suction.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I use the same bucket head vac from home depot. It works flawlessly, I have even sucked up a couple queens and they were released unharmed. I have 2 buckets that I have modified by drilling 4 1" holes in the sides. I covered all 4 holes withe screen on the inside. On the outside I cover 2 and a half holes with duct tape while sucking up bees. This is the perfect amount of suction. Once we are done with the cut-out I remove all of the duct tape so bees have ventilation. The last cut=out was so large that half way thru we switched buckets. Once we are at the new hive location, I lay a section of plywood butted up tight to the front of the hive, bang the bucket once on the ground. pop the lid and dump the bees. I love watching all those bees head for the hive! We seldom see more than 5 to 10 dead bees on the plywood after they are all hived. Twice we have seen the queen, I just scoop her up with a turkey feather and set her in the entrance.....The rest follow her in!


----------

